# Rich Dragon Gambling : The Chinese Slot Machine Game



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
* Awesome and FREE game now is available on itunes.*

TAKE A LOOK


















* Description*

Download the top slot machines game today while its free

★ Get rich in ancient China !!
★ Awesome slot machine vegas style action !!
★ Unlock all the generals and map areas !!
★ Beautiful graphics !!
★ Come back to play each day and get free bonus gold !!



























If you like gamble game you will enjoy it!!!
click here:https://itunes.apple...d619953055?mt=8 to download it

Have fun and get rich today ​


----------



## PandaTapGames (Mar 18, 2013)

good graphics is only on Amazon right?


----------



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

PandaTapGames said:


> good graphics is only on Amazon right?


It's only available on Itunes


----------

